# Drachko Rutenserie



## pechi24 (11. März 2005)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von euch die Drachko-Rutenserie von Drachkovitch? Sieht sehr interessant aus und es ist in jeder Preisklasse was dabei.


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Meinst du die hier?!? -> http://www.testfischer.de/ruten/drachko_mirage.pdf

Klingt ja nicht schlecht, aber ich warte erstmal auf die Penn-AB-Rute! :m


----------



## Wedaufischer (11. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Da hat wohl ein gewiefter Hersteller/Anbieter der guten alten Drachkovitch dazu überredet seinen Namen komplett (Ruten, Vorfächern, etc.) zu vermarkten.

Nein, zur Rutenserie kann ich nichts sagen. Das ist alles total neu. Abgesehen vom der guten Preisstaffelung, wird sich die Güte wohl erst später zeigen... oder nicht.


----------



## pechi24 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

@Placebo
Ich meine noch eine andere Serie, die Namen lauten Drachko...

Power Manie, Leurres, Milenaire, Prestige, Titane und Titanium


----------



## lippfried (11. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

marktforschung?


----------



## der Oberberger (11. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Wie wird die Penn-AB-Rute denn werden (Wurfgewicht, Länge etc.)? Ist es eine Rutenserie oder nur eine einzige Rute. Zu dem Team Drachko kann ich nur sagen dass das Zubehör (Vorfächer etc.) wirklich zu empfehlen ist (siehe Stollenwerk). Hab mir die bestellt und bin recht zufrieden damit (Stahlvorfächer). Die Ruten sind wohl auch nicht schlecht, aber nur weil Drachko draufsteht sind die noch lage nicht die besten Ruten für den Preis.


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## pechi24 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

@Lippfried

Nö, ein leichte Rute mit sehr schneller Aktion fehlt aber noch in meiner Sammlung. Hast du sie schon in der Hand gehabt?

@all

Die Katalogbeschreibung kann ich ja lesen, aber mich würde halt interessieren wie die Rutenserie dann praktisch in der Hand liegt.


----------



## lippfried (12. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

@pechi

nein, auch nur im katalog gesehen

lippfried


----------



## Regentaucher (12. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

also ich habe die Rute bei meinem Lieferanten auch gesehen. Allerdings bin ich ein skeptischer Mensch - wenn es um sog. Vollprofi Ruten geht. Klar, blöder Ausdruck - aber mit fällt grad kein besserer ein |supergri  Altmeister Drachko hat sicherlich seine Erfahrung mit eingebracht in die Produktion der Ruten oder vielleicht auch nicht - who knows #c 

Gerade auch die Gutjahr Serie oder die Serie von Strehlow, weisen doch manch seltsame Merkmale auf. Z.b. ist wie ich finde -  die Aktion der Zander von Strehlow sehr hart und so mancher Zander beim gufieren schon verloren gegangen.  

Erfahrungsgemäß bekommt man meist fürs gleiche Geld (oder etwas weniger) ein vernünftige Rute z.b. von Sportex, Berkley oder Quantum. 

Fische fängt man nicht nur mit der Rute #6


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

@der Oberberger:
Soll wohl 2,93m mit Kurzem Griff (bis zum Ellebogen), schneller Aktion und trotz dem eher progressiv im Drill werden... Ich bin ja mal gespannt.  

PS. Wenn du noch mehr Info bruachst, dann guck dir mal die ganzen PENN Threads unter Wichtig (ganz oben im Raubfischforum) an.:m 
#h


----------



## Pernod (12. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

@pechi24 vbmenu_register("postmenu_672537", true);  

Ich hab `ne Prestige 1 und kann nur sagen,dass die eine geile Aktion hat.Zudem ist sie mit 200g ein Leichtgewicht.Ich hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt,mir beim Stollenwerk die Drachko Prestige 2 (Nachfolger von meiner Rute) zu kaufen.Das einzige was mich bis jetzt daran gehindert hat,ist die Tatsache,dass die Drachko Ruten bei SW gnadenlos überteuert sind.In Frankreich kostet z.B. die Prestige 80(!!!) Euro weniger,als bei Ihm.Und das ist meiner Meinung nach ganz schön heftig.

@Regentaucher

Sportex-Ruten sind viel zu Kopflastig 
Quantum-ist die Strehlow-Rute nicht auch von Quantum?
Welche Berkley-Rute meinst du denn?Ich hab nämlich ne Ultra Spinn (-100g WG)und die ist mir zu weich.Andere Berkley-Ruten kenne ich nur aus dem Katalog.Aber die haben alle ein viel geringeres WG,als die Drachko-Ruten.


----------



## pechi24 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

@Pernod

beschreib die Aktion mal genauer, Spitzenaktion?, wie hart?, wie schnell?

Finde auch vor allem das geringe Gewicht sehr interessant.


----------



## Pernod (12. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

@pechi24

Ja,sie hat eine Spitzenaktion und ein sehr kräftiges Rückrat.
Ich hab noch eine Crypton Manie und kann aus Erfahrung sagen,dass man der Prestige einiges mehr anbieten kann.Ich denke mal,dass die Prestige 2 noch um einiges besser ist,als meine 1er.Wenn ich mir die Neue kaufe,nehme ich auf jeden Fall wieder eine mit Schieberollenhalter.Ich war vorher auch ein wenig skeptisch gegenüber dieser Art Rollenbefestigung,aber ich bin positiv überrascht,wie gut man dadurch die Balance verändern kann.Bekanntlicherweise hat ja jedes Rollenmodell ein anderes Gewicht.


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

würde mir die rute nicht kaufen wegen der blau-weiß-rot-bindungen.


----------



## pechi24 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

@Pernod

Haste vielleicht mal eine Nahaufnahme von dem Rollenhalter oder kannst du mal beschreiben, wie genau der funktioniert?

Vertraue der ganzen Sache nämlich auch nicht so recht, aber eine flexible Position der Rolle hat mit Sicherheit was.


----------



## Pernod (13. März 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

@pechi24

Schau mal bei www.astucit-drachko.com .Bei Produits(oder so ähnlich) - Cannes - Mort Manie findest du unter anderem auch die Prestige Generation 2.


----------



## Rocko (11. August 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Hi,

hab den tread erst jetzt gefunden. Zur drachko Power Manie kann ich nur sagen "Absolut geniale Rute für den Hammer Preis!"#6 
Das teil ist relativ hart, eignet sich somit vorzüglich zum Jiggen, aber ich fische damit sehr oft auch mit Blinkern, Wobblern oder oberfläschenködern, und das funktioniert ebenfalls sehr gut!|supergri 

Also ich kann die Rute nur jedem sehr empfehlen, einfach ein geiles teil!

C & R   SCHEIß AUF KNÜPPELANGLER#c


----------



## HEWAZA (11. August 2005)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Vertraue der ganzen Sache nämlich auch nicht so recht, aber eine flexible Position der Rolle hat mit Sicherheit was.


 
Dann wäre der Rollenhalter der Ashura was für Dich. Zum festschrauben aber trotzdem in der Position flexibel => Meiner Meinung nach ne Tolle Sache!

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## juschab (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

kennt wer zufällig titanium lures 3,0m um 399 euro?
#c


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

ne leider net.:q


----------



## juschab (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

danke
:v


----------



## Pernod (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*



juschab schrieb:


> kennt wer zufällig titanium lures 3,0m um 399 euro?
> #c


 
Ein wenig mehr Input könnte nicht schaden. :g

Wo hast du sie gesehen?
Welcher Shop?
Wofür willst du sie verwenden?
Meinst du die mit 10-50g Wurfgewicht?


----------



## Nick_A (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Juschab meint die Rute hier:  KLICK MICH ... kostet hier EUR 399 für die 3m-Version 

Ich selbst hab die Rute schon "probegeschüttelt" im Angelladen...und bin stolzer Besitzer 
- einer Drachko Expert (zum Waller- und Hechtspinnfischen...extrem "harte" Rute !!! :m)
- von zwei Drachko Titane in 2,5m und 3m) ...sehr ähnlich wie die Titanium auch extrem schnell aber mit WG 10-60gr.
-sowie noch einiger anderer Drachko-Waller- und Spinnruten

Die Titanium ist ebenfalls extrem schnell...wirklich ein feines Stück ... im WG ein bisschen leichter als die Titane ! Und mit der Titane waren wir erst im Dezember am Bodden und haben damit gefischt (2 Angler mit 2 Titane)...Traumrute, sehr leicht ... feiner Stecken !

Die hier in Deutschland aufgerufenen Preise sind allerdings UNVERSCHÄMT (ohne Übertreibung). #d |krach:

Habe mir einige Ruten zum sehr interessanten Preis bei diesem Laden hier in Frankreich geholt :

peche-direct.com KLICK MICH

*Die von Dir gesuchte Rute gibt es dort gerade zum "Ausverkaufspreis" !!!! 

Kostet derzeit gerade mal in 3m EUR 79,99 !!!! Das ist ein absolut sensationeller Preis #6#6...wenn ich noch nicht selbst genug Ruten hätte, würde ich glatt noch nachbestellen *

Hier geht´s zum SCHNÄPPCHEN !!!

KLICK MICH GAAAAANZ SCHNELL !!!

Wenn Du schlau bist bestellste heute noch 

Bezahlung geht bei dem Laden ganz einfach per Vorkasse (Überweisung) oder Kreditkarte...ab EUR 200 Bestellwert auch Versandkostenfrei, ansonsten EUR 8,00 !

Lieferung ging extrem fix...ich hatte die Rute letztes Jahr am dritten Tag nach der Bestellung vor der Haustüre stehen ! :m

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir damit helfen !

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Pernod (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Juschab meint die Rute hier: KLICK MICH ... kostet hier EUR 399 für die 3m-Version


 
Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.Ich war nur wegen seiner Bezeichnung "Titanium Lures" ein wenig irritiert.




Nick_A schrieb:


> Die hier in Deutschland aufgerufenen Preise sind allerdings UNVERSCHÄMT (ohne Übertreibung). #d


 

Da hast du allerdings Recht.Gerade Stollenwerk ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür. (für das Gegenteil von Günstig)

Die Titane,sowie die Titanium sind vor wenigen Wochen bei eBay ganz günstig (für deutsche Verhältnisse) vertickert worden.Sämtliche Ausführungen sind zwischen 100 und 150 Euro weg gegangen.


----------



## Nick_A (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*



Pernod schrieb:


> Da hast du allerdings Recht.Gerade Stollenwerk ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür. (für das Gegenteil von Günstig)



Tja...Gerneralimporteur müßte man sein !   |uhoh:



Pernod schrieb:


> Die Titane,sowie die Titanium sind vor wenigen Wochen bei eBay ganz günstig (für deutsche Verhältnisse) vertickert worden.Sämtliche Ausführungen sind zwischen 100 und 150 Euro weg gegangen.



Auch das ist noch ein Schnäppchenpreis. #h


----------



## snorreausflake (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Also der Preisunterschied ist ja echt heftig!!!
Also 100 tacken könnt man ja noch gerade so verstehen aber das ich echt hart!!!
Kann es sich um die gleiche Ruten handeln oder gibt´s da eventuell unterschiede?
Hab seit letztes Jahr auch ne Drachko Rute und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## peltast (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Juschab meint die Rute hier:  KLICK MICH ... kostet hier EUR 399 für die 3m-Version
> 
> Ich selbst hab die Rute schon "probegeschüttelt" im Angelladen...und bin stolzer Besitzer
> - einer Drachko Expert (zum Waller- und Hechtspinnfischen...extrem "harte" Rute !!! :m)
> ...



Hallo Robert,

ich besitze gegenwärtig die Prestige II in 2,70m ... leider nur mit Schieberollenhalter aber der Blank ist echt klasse. Nun such ich noch ´ne kürzere und vom Wg. etwas "kleinere" Rute. Das von Dir verlinkte Angebot ist ja genial!!! Nur, wie bestelle ich dort ohne jegliche Französischkenntnisse? Wenn ich auf den Link rechts oben klicke (Deutschlandfahne) komme ich lediglich zu Kombo- und Paketangeboten. Wenn ich bei der Suchfunktion Titanium oder Prestige eingebe, gibts kein Ergebnis.

Haben die dort eigentlich auch die Prestige II ... mal schauen, was die mit normalem Rollenhalter kostet?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## AppA (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Hi!

Zur "Prestige II" paßt die  Astucit “Drachkovitch Passion Leurres“ in 2,70 m mit 8-40 gr WG.Ist eine kleine Idee weicher als die "Prestige II":

 http://www.pecheur.com/achat-canne-leurre-astucit-passion-leurres-pmf-8918.html

Kommt noch so ca. 13,00 € Porto drauf und Umtausch/Reklamation geht auch unproblematisch (wie ich mit meiner gebrochenen "Asio" leider feststellen mußte).


Gruß
AppA


----------



## AppA (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

@ Nick_A

Hi!

Wie sucht man da? Ich bekomm auch immer nur so Setangebote. Würde gerne ein paar Euro aufstocken, da die bei Bestellungen unter 80 € 80 € aufschlagen!!!


Gruß
AppA


----------



## AppA (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Hi TOm,

ne ne, ich hab zu meiner Prestige die Leurre, das muss erstmal an GuFi-Ruten reichen...

Hab gerade erst ordentlich im Twitch-Bereich aufgestockt - und's Mopped kommt auch noch dran (Teile hab ich zum Glück aber schon alle liegen), gegenwärtig hat mein Schrauber aber leider keine Zeit.

Schick mal Bilder vom neuen Spielzeug, wenn's da ist.


Bis denn
Markus


----------



## Nick_A (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*



AppA schrieb:


> @ Nick_A
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...



Naja...ein bisschen Französisch-Kenntnisse wären da schon hilfreich ! 

Am Besten den jeweiligen Link nehmen und von Google übersetzen lassen...

Z.B. so: KLICK MICH. ... ok...ist nicht ganz der Brüller diese automatische Google-Übersetzung, hilft aber trotzdem etwas ! 

Ansonsten ist der Tip von DocSchokow nicht so schlecht...einfach über EUR 200 bestellen...und dann ist der Versand sogar kostenfrei !

Die Rute hier sieht (für die schwerere Angelei) auch noch sehr schön aus !!! KLICK MICH Nr. 2 !


----------



## AppA (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Hi!

Ja ne, iss klar...

Trotzdem finde ich einige Produkte durch die Suchfunktion nicht, sondern nur über den Umweg der Artikelliste.

Aber egal, zzt. brauch ich eh nichts!


Gruß
AppA


----------



## Nick_A (1. März 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> moin, wie schaut das denn mit dieser aus?
> *Astucit manié 2,70m*
> 
> 39,90€ find ich schön günstig.
> ...




Hi Doc,

die Manie ist nicht so schlecht für den Preis ... es liegen aber WELTEN (!!!) in der Verarbeitung und Qualität zur Titanium! Link habe ich vorne gepostet...kostet aktuell gerade mal EUR 40 mehr, ist wirklich ein  riesiger Unterschied 

Gruss,
Robert


----------



## AppA (1. März 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Hi TOm,

hier bin ich doch #h

Also: 
ich hab die Leurres und die Prestige (2,70 bzw. 2,75 m). Beide für's GummiFieren. 

*Die Prestige* ist sehr sehr straff, schnell und hat eine ausdrückliche Spitzenaktion. Da merkst Du genau, was Dein Köder macht... ich fische die Prestige mit bis zu 16 cm großen Gummis und entsprechenden Köpfen.

*Die Leurres* ist ebenfalls schnell und straff, allerdings beschränkt sich die Aktion nicht nur auf die Spitze und ist etwas weicher. Da ich die Leurres für's Barscheln (Gummis bis 10 cm) einsetze, genau richtig, da dadurch das Ausschlitzrisiko minimiert wird.

Auf jeden Fall sind beide Ruten empfehlenswert und ergänzen sich hervorragend! Beide sind erstklassig verarbeitet und sehen auch noch klasse aus (schlichte Eleganz). Ich hab an beiden eine SPRO Black Arc in 2000er bzw. 3000er Größe.

Zur Manie kann ich nichts sagen.

Für den Angebotspreis der *Titanium Lures* würd ich wohl zu der greifen - falsch machst Du damit bestimmt nichts und bei den hiesigen Preisen wirst Du die bei Nichtgefallen auch wohl ohne Probleme in der Bucht/im Forum los...


Gruß
Markus


----------



## zokky (1. März 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Die Titanium Lures ist wohl aus *Rohrrohzucker gefertigt.*
_Wird wohl der Nachfolger Kohlefaser._


----------



## AppA (1. März 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

*Radius: Raubtiere* *|kopfkrat*

So Übersetzungsmaschinen sind schon klasse :q


----------



## snorreausflake (1. März 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Auch geil ist ja das hier: 
Alle Liebhaber der Fischerei Fisch Tod gehandhabt, treue Jünger von Albert Drachkovitch:vik:

Gibt so gar extra Bücher mit so schlechte Übersetzungen heißt "Übelsetzungen" sorry für OT


----------



## AppA (3. März 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

307 Gramm?

Kann ich kaum glauben #c wenn, ist's natürlich zu schwer...

Dann nimm die 2,90er Leurres (schnell aber etwas weichere Spitze) mit 200 Gramm   
           oder
die Prestige II - wenn Du's härter magst, dürfte bei 3m so um die 220 Gramm liegen (meine 2,75 m wiegen knapp unter 200 g)

Bis denn
Markus


----------



## AppA (4. März 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Mensch TOm,

Du kannst doch nicht immer editieren, da versteht ja keiner mehr den Sinn   ;-)

Gibt wohl eine Titane und eine Titanium

Titane:
http://www.salon-peche.com/salons-peche/jeux/astucit/canne_drachko_titane.htm

Titanium:
http://www.peche-direct.com/fiche-article-recherche.php?idarticle=1059&article=0&recherche=titanium

Hab ich jetzt aber auch nicht so gewußt, da die m.E. in keinem Shop parallel angeboten wird/wurde. 

Wollt jetzt gerade auf der Astucit-Site schauen, welche nochaktuell ist, da gibt's die Seite auf einmal nicht mehr http://www.astucit-drachko.com/ ?!?!?

Aber davon ab, >300 Gramm keineswegs. Also hol Dir die Titanium und zieh nen paar der silbernen Räuber aus der See...


Gruß
Markus


----------



## snorreausflake (6. März 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> mönsch, die 3m titanium wiegt ja auch 307gramm...
> 
> #d
> TOm
> ...


Hab ich ja auch gemeint das da irgendein Haken an der sache sein muß, Preisunterschied ja, aber gleich einer von 315€ ist doch sehr unglaubwürdig.|kopfkrat


----------



## Rheinfischer 64 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Drachko Rutenserie*

Gibt es eine bessere Rute im selben Preisegment wie die Drachko Prestige 2??? Oder gleich leicht ,schnell und günstiger? Schon mal Danke Rheinfischer


----------

